# help  with DIY dyr box



## stoner 420 (Nov 1, 2007)

hello everyone i have been looking at the DIY dry boxs on here and have desided to do one myself i already have the plans in mind but  after reading screwdrivers post on the computer case dyr box i figured out what my problem has been with my drying i have been drying it too fast cause i just used a closet that is not sealed and my house only has like a 30% relitive humidity and the buds are dry in like 4 days ........ so here is the delima i need to raise the humidity in the box i build and if i can get 55 to 65% humidity in a computer case then thats what i will do but i and useing an empty grow box ... how can i raise the humidity in the box pls pls pls pls help me get this going i would greatly appreciate the advice


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 1, 2007)

*Whats up mang. Long time no see. You should be fine using your closet just don't leave them in there as long. We let ours hang for about 2 or 3 days and yank them down. Snip all the buds off the stems and let dry for another day on a tray. Then we place them into jars. Mind you the buds are still a bit moist this is what you want. You don't want your buds bone dry when you start the curing process. This is what we do and have yet to have nasty tasting bud. Hope this helps ya some.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 1, 2007)

All I did was cut a hole in one side at the top, a hole in the other at the bottom and added some plastic tubing for hanging and fans for exhaust. The thing wrapped in duct tape on the exhaust(big fan) is 2 netted pots wrapped in pantyhose and filled with activated carbon. Works great. Buds dry in 4 to 7 days everytime.


----------



## screwdriver (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello,
If you are building a box and you can control the air flow you wont need to add extra humidity if the box is sized to your harvest. If you just want to slow the dry in your closet there are many ways to do that also. (paper bag, cardborad box etc). My computer box works great. There is a fan to pull fresh air in when needed which is what the humidistat is for. The first time around drying I had the fan on all the time and it dried too much. If I had a timer on it turning off/on it would probably work just fine. I think the most important detail is to keep a little moisture in the bud for the "cure". How you get to that point isn't as important. So when I put in jars, the humidity in the jars after it stabilizes should be between 65% and 75% for the duration. Much higher there is a greater chance of mold, lower the curing rate slows.
And I think it actual smokes the best in that range.
Good luck.


----------



## stoner 420 (Nov 1, 2007)

thanks for all the advice it has been a pleasure to see the response so quickly i am going to build a 1ft x 2 ft box sealed with a computer fan to bring in fresh air slowly thanks TBG for the added confidence i hope to here more on this and when i start the box i will post it in here for all to see................. thanks everyone keep posting and any advice is greatly appreciated.....


----------

